# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Application C# / WebService PHP - Problme de socket

## Catharcis

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai actuellement un soucis avec les sockets que j'utilise dans mon programme (le message est envoy en double).

Voici la situation, le code en PHP qui envoie le message est celui-ci :

Le code part d'ici : 



```

```

Je lance ce code via une page PHP (qui en fait sera lanc quand une notification arrivera sur le site

Puis elle passe dans ce code qui appelle sendTo:

(traitement_requete.php)



```

```

Donc cela appel sendTo :





```

```

Ci-joint la capture de wireshark (en bleu surlign c'est ma data attendue)  voir il envoi deux fois de suite ....



Merci  tout ceux qui pourront m'aider  rsoudre ce problme de doublons ....

----------


## Catharcis

Il me semble que mon problme vient de ma requte POST ...  voir il y aurait des bugs sur les requtes POST qui s'enverrai en double ... des ides sur ce problme ?

----------

